# What's wrong here?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's wrong here?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm, if i had to guess i would say its the wrong gauge wire,

Just kidding, where, when, and most importantly, WHY???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a fairly new Bradford white


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

improperly grounded??

Vince


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hint: it's a solar water heater.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You got me there. have no idea.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cover missing?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never worked on one myself. So I am clueless.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ground wire not right, I'm just guessing.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

p/t tube is too close to the floor


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll have to assume you are indicating the lack of a tstat or that stud in there. Never worked on a solar storage tank so maybe thats how its supposed to be...


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

is that a plug where the element goes? if so, shouldnt there be a port there for piping? I think the collectors are suppose to feed from the bottom... Maybe they are using the drain for it /shrug


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

If I had to guess , not knowing anything about solar, I would say that,,,, if the green wire is ground, which grounds the outer part of the tank, then is the black wire also grounging the tank? Or is it just missing a thermostat?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Protech!








Are you going to tell us?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The ground wire not properly grounded??


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ok ok protech. the suspense is killing us. :sweatdrop:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

separate pressure solar water heater or just a holding tank? 









paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> The ground wire not properly grounded??


Did I not kinda say this? :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Come on protech, PLEASE tell us !


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No thermister was installed on the bottom of the tank. Most solar DHW systems use a differential controller to operate the pump. The controller measures the difference between the collector temp and tank temp using two thermisters. When the plumber replaced the solar tank he didn't switch the thermister over to the new tank. He simply connected both wires from the differential controller to the lug where the thermister should have been bolted on. 

There were other problems with the installation as well not shown. They piped plastic right onto the heater with no mixing valve. Solar systems can produce temps of over 250F in certain circumstances (like a malfunctioning thermister or diff. controller combined with low hot water consumption) and blow plastic piping apart. The heater needs to separated from the plastic with a tempering valve and heat traps ran in copper. Another issue is scalding. Can you imagine what would happen to a child that opens up the faucet or shower after coming home from vacation and 200deg water comes out?!

In short, he never should have attempted the job since he knew very little about what he was dealing with.


----------

